# Exhausted and metallic taste in mouth



## Ohdear (Apr 16, 2012)

I have had Crohn's for 13 years. Right now I am struggling with exhaustion and a metallic taste in my mouth and I'm sure the two are related. I know that I cannot be alone with this. Any suggestions, vitamins....I currently take a daily supplement along with additional folic acid and B-12.....The exhaustion is putting a terrible strain on my marriage. When I get home from work, all I want to do is sleep. I have had bouts of exhaustion before, but not like this.


----------



## David (Apr 16, 2012)

Greetings and welcome.  I'm sorry to hear you're so exhausted and that metallic taste must be quite annoying.  While there's lots of potential causes, would you like to see if we can get to the bottom of it?  It'll require lots of questions such as:

1.  I agree that it could be related.  Have you seen your doctor, and if so, what did they say?
2.  When was the last time you had a CBC (complete blood count) and how were the results?  Anything abnormal?
3.  What medications are you on?
4.  You say a "daily supplement", can you explain what that is specifically?
5.  How much folic acid are you taking daily?  Did you have tests that came back as being deficient?
6.  How much vitamin B12 are you taking?  Oral or injection?  How often?  And when was your last blood test to check B12 and what was the specific level?
7.  Have you had any intestinal resections?
8.  How much water do you drink a day?
9.  Any other symptoms?

Let's start there 

If this is too much, don't worry about it   Regardless, I'm really glad you joined and hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Angrybird (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum, I am sorry to hear that you are not feeling so good  
I think David has already covered all the required questions so I will just keep it at hello and I hope you can get to the bottom of this soon.

All the best

AB
xx


----------



## Irene3 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum. David pretty much asked all the questions that can potentially help with crohns, and with any IBD, it's unfortunately common to have exhaustion. I don't get a metalic taste in my mouth, but I do have very dehydrated white tongue, which is due to candida. So maybe think about asking your gp about bacterial overgrowth as well. With all the diarrhea that we can get with crohns, it's very easy to become dehydrated, and become tired, so that's the main thing. There are probiotics and vit c, these can help. Hope your feeling better soon. There's great info on diets and treatment in the subforums too. Best wishes


----------

